# Orange Thunderverb 200



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Something new from Orange Amplification.












> PUSHING THE BOUNDARIES OF CONVENTIONAL GUITAR AMPLIFIER DESIGN
> 
> Using a revolutionary new technology, Orange’s engineers have created a world first. A 200 watt interactive amplifier designed specifically for guitar
> and bass guitar! The secret? It’s all in the design...
> ...


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I caught the ad for that in my Guitar World magazine. From the description, that thing is a BEAST  It would probably be loud enough to compete with any drummer, though it may be overkill when you're playing along with a second guitarist.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Define "with"....!


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I read a review on TGP from a Rockerverb owner who demo'd the Thunderverb, and apparently it sounds EXACTLY the same as the Rockerverbs...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of hype to me. At 200 watts its twice as loud as my 20 watt Koch Studiotone, and as for being suitable for bass and guitar, most of the old Oranges were. When I strted playing bass with my last band I bought an Avatar SB112 bass cab and took the chassis out of my Orange OR 80 and set it on top. This rig took five strings without a problem, with lots of tone and volume. I normally ran into the LOW input, volume set at 5 or 6 and the bass at 3/4 volume: when I had been borrowing the guitarist's 100 watt Ampeg combo, I ran it about 9 to get the same volume. I bought an SWR 350x to retire the Orange (I got nervous carrying the Orange from the car to the stage and back) and, rated at 200 watts into 8 Ohms, it needed the master at 8 with the gain set at 6, which was the most I could get before front end clipping. All that being said, if you need that kind of power this should be a great amp for either guitar or bass.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I just watched the review on the Guitar World DVD and this is an amzing amp.

It is switchable between 200 and 100 Watts. You can also match up either set of tubes in 100 mode eg. you lose a tube switch to 100 and use the good set.
The Attenuator (sp) looks good, he turned it up to bedroom levels and off to a nice steady Roar!!

Pick up the mag if you want to review..It also has a ton of Dimebag lessons!!
Bev


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks to be a major powerhouse


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

washburned said:


> Sounds like a lot of hype to me. At 200 watts its twice as loud as my 20 watt Koch Studiotone,


Take the volume on your stereo , and raise it to " twice as loud " . Notice anything ? Here's a hint : twice as loud as pretty loud= loud as **** . There is a very audible difference between 50 watts and 100 watts , and if your drummer is loud and you need a clean sound , you may need something bigger than a peavey rage .

Edit : Wow , that was a bit harsh , but , really , when an amp is already loud , just a bit more volume goes a long way . And I did already have problems hearing myself with a 2X12 . Shitty room acoustics+loud drummer=bad , and when you're in college you really can't afford the perfect rehearsal space .


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

More watts is basically more headroom that's how I view it, overall loudness isn't that important imo, usable volume is what really matters. Sure you can crank your amp til the cabinet rattles, it'll be loud alright, but it's gonna sound like crap. The Thunderverb is a beast!!!


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i dont know who can afford one of these. the rockerverb 100 is already like $3000


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Listed for $2699 USF at Wild West guitars. Certainly up there in price for sure. Professional grade I would say. No bedroom players need apply for this one.


----------

